# RAF 90th Anniversary flyover...



## Seawitch (Apr 2, 2008)

The Red Arrow's display team lead Hi tech Typhoon's along the route.....




...Some local's didn't like it!

Hi all
Yesterday was the Royal Air Forces 90th Anniversary, it was formed out of the WW1 Royal Army Flying Corp.
To celebrate they organised a flyover going across London and over Buckingham Palace.
If it didn't rattle the Corgies, it ratttled the local pigeons around here  
Sorry about low tech quality....I snatched the photo while stuck with an excited dog on lead!!


----------



## timshatz (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool shot.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice shot.


----------



## v2 (Apr 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday RAF !
BBC Media Player


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Royal Air Force.....
Past and present.....


----------

